# TortoiseSVN und Subversive



## WeirdAl (6. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
in unserem Projekt wird mit TortoiseSVN ausgecheckt und comittet. Jetzt soll ich ein Projekt bugfixen und dazu Teile des Codes aus dem SVN auschecken und anpassen. Ich habe mir daher ein neues Projekt innerhalb Eclipse angelegt und das src Verzeichnis des Repositories in dieses Eclipse Projekt ausgecheckt. 
Wenn ich jetzt innerhalb Eclipse diese ausgecheckten Dateien bearbeite, hätte ich gerne eine Ordneransicht, wie beim Windows Explorer mit dem Tortoise-Plugin. Das heisst, ich würde gerne sehen, ob eine Source-Datei noch unbearbeitet ist bzw. von mir bearbeitet wurde.
Im Prinzip müssten diese Informationen doch im .svn Ordner drin stehen. Ich habe dann noch Subversive installiert, da ich gedacht habe das evtl Eclipse dieses Plugin benötigt, um die .svn Ordner auszuwerten. Jedoch werden die Source-Dateien immer noch wie normale Dateien angezeigt.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Danke

Cu
Alex


----------



## Beni (6. Mrz 2009)

Du musst das Projekt auch mit Subversive auschecken (oder sharen) damit das Plugin aktiv wird. IMHO kannst du aber danach mit Subversive und Tortoise gleichzeitig im Projekt rumpfuschen


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mrz 2009)

Sinnvoll wäre es in jedem Fall nur über dem Subversive Client mit dem Repository zu kommunizieren, oder hast du einen zwingenden Grund dies nicht zu tun?
Eclipse + Subversive bietet dir mehr funktionalität als Tortoise, daher fällt mir dazu kein Grund ein.


----------

